

Network management preparation for your entry into 802.11n wireless - rgeorge28
http://blog.wildpackets.com/2009/09/80211n-ratification---enterprises-time-to-get-wet.html

======
spudlyo
Why do I have a bad taste in my mouth?

~~~
profquail
Because this is basically an advertisement for OmniPeek? They make an
excellent product, but this is just astroturfing.

